

Space tourism to accelerate climate change - pier0
http://www.nature.com/news/2010/101022/full/news.2010.558.html

======
devmonk
As this article points out, Virgin Galactic is already planning on using
greener propulsion. I think it is great that someone is trying to eliminate
the cause of excessive greenhouse emissions, but I think it is lame to point
out an industry that is already on the cusp of alternative propulsion. The
best way to ensure they don't continue R&D on alternative propulsion is by
keeping those companies busy trying to deflect criticism and help mold related
legislation.

